# AzureWave GPS MiniPCIe card



## Phishfry (Jun 3, 2021)

I want a GPS module for a mobile rig that is not cellular modem. I found one but its an older.
AzureWave_GPS-M25H
USB Interface miniPCIe slot needed.
Serial UART to USB with CP2102 should work OK.

I bought one off ebay $7 so cheapy. Will the BroadCom BCM47511 GPS  chip need a driver?


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 3, 2021)

__





						AzureWave GPS-M25H - TechInfoDepot
					






					en.techinfodepot.shoutwiki.com
				



Looking here I can check VID&PID to see what we got in usbdevs.

Looks like that VID and PID is for the UART CP2102 Bridge and is supported.
So I guess we shall see how the GPS is exposed beyond that.
Even on the Sierra modems it takes a kick to get a GPS stream started.


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 20, 2021)

Well I have this card now and I can't figure out what to do. I am getting nothing from `cu -l /dev/cuaU0`


```
ugen1.3: <Silicon Labs CP2103 USB to UART Bridge Controller> at usbus1
uslcom0 on uhub2
uslcom0: <CP2103 USB to UART Bridge Controller> on usbus1
```

Where is the gps stream? How do I start the stream?
I have to use this to start a stream from Sierra Cellular modems
`echo \$GPS_START >/dev/cuaU0.2`


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 21, 2021)

I don't know where to go with this card. Luckily it cost me little.
There is some special sauce required for GPS stream with no-one knowing the recipe.
I slapped a Sierra cellular modem in its place and had a gps signal up and running.
(No SIM and in QMI mode meaning no data channel)

Disturbing that astro/gpsd package required X11 stuff and required 510MiB.
Looks like a good candidate for refinement by port options.


----------

